# OMG I'm going to pop!



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

OK I haven't been here in so long because my life is back on track ever since I got rid of my constipated pills(birth control) Every once in a while though I still go through the constipated days. Nothing like before but, enough to look for advice from you all. I am currentely on day 2 with no bowel movement. I was wondering what every one takes or does to get themself moving once they know they are constipated. Also how long can I expect to wait for a movement? For example, I felt constipated yesterday so I drank water all day and took a fiber pill. I had hot tea before bedtime. I don't recall eating much because I already feel like I am so bloated and full! I had oatmeal for breakfast (which always works) and took two more fiber pills this morning. I have drank atleast 8 cups of water plus a cup of coffee which is a first for me. It is now 5:00 in the late afternoon and still nothing! My stomach is so bloated and now I am starting to feel pain in my lower left side (bowels I'm sure) I have taken magnesium pills in the past but alot of times it gives me D. (thats without coffee, water and fiber pills) So, I want to try to stay away from it for now. I am going on vacation next week for 2 weeks and would love to know what the heck to do at first signs of constipation.Any advice from all you nice people would surely be appreciated! P.s I have no gas either. Just a swelled up stomach waitng to explode!


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I can sure relate! I have also been doing well, but I am on day 5 with nothing...and boy do I hurt! After 25 years of this the following is what I try:NO fiber pills (they make it worse for me)stool softeners (3x max. dose daily)suppositories (don't cramp me up as much)hot bath (to relax)GALLONS of water (not just 8 glasses...that's for "regular" people - not us!)prune juice (didn't work this am)Good luck!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Are you pregnant??


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Try some spinach, that always works for me.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

AMYGURL, Thanks for a good laugh! $40,000.00 to the doctors with no luck, a sterile hubby, 2 adopted children later. Umm No not pregnant!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

You might want to try the magnesium again, since it's worked for you in the past. Maybe you could try a small dose. I take 800mg to 1000mg everyday just to stay somewhat regular! Amazing how our bodies react so differently!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I agree with Tiss. Often too much fiber can back you up, the magnesium will just make it work.If I eat a lot of fiber I need a higher dose of magnesium to get things going, so it shouldn't give you D if you take it.Good luck.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

Thanks all I am packing my magnesium for my trip. I ended up going after 3 days with some help from colon cleaner I had on hand. I couldn't understand why it got so back just out of the blue until Loon mentioned fiber pills make things worse. When I started getting constipated I took them when I normally don't. You learn something new everyday!Happy holidays


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I started magnesium last night (nothing yet...) - 500 mg. You all make it sound like "da bomb" (that's "very good"). Thanks! loon


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I do not understand you guys. When you are constipated go the grocery store and get good olefashioned ex-lax! The remedies I am reading hereare not effective at all. Magnesium??? I'm sorry but I just came off of an 'episode'. Four days with no BM, gas, bloated, etc. I had to take 4chocolate exlax's and cancel my appointments. Tenhours later I had (I'm so sorry to be so graphic)the largest BM I've had in a year. Not runny at all either. It was awful but I feel like a human again. I don't recommend 4 exlaxes for everyone but with me, it takes dynamite. I feel great today, no gas, no pain and no farts all over the house. I't's that simple. Please let me know if I'm missing something here but I haven't heard anyone say they took laxatives. What's wrong with that?


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I personally can't take laxatives, other than the horrible pain and cramping when they are working, I would have to do them twice a week to have a BM! And then, they done always work.Also, continuous taking of laxatives can make it so your colon will never work correctly, and once in a while mine does...IBS-C is not "simple"...I've had IBS-C and D for 25 years and it has caused me to have 6 abdominal surgeries (all necessary) and I also have to deal with diverticular disease (and I'm only 42), endometriosis, hysterectomy, and a colon resection all of which is the direct result of my IBS. There are no simple answers and we are all looking for ways to be able to live our lives as fully as possible and try to control our IBS.Ex-lax isn't the answer and anyone that thinks it is really doesn't understand IBS.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Then I must not understand IBS. All I know is I would rather take ex-lax than risk abdominal surgery for obstruction. I may have some endometriosis on my intestinues, which is common but I have seen so much obstruction it keeps me with the ex lax. The docs usually give something stronger for this even when someone comes in with suspected problems. Not a candidate for obstruction, but a possible. I have seen this and held my breath. In your case, with all the surgeries you've had, I don't blame you for being cautious.


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm with Loon on this one, Adam. I have 2 friends who have used Ex-lax many times before, both of them with bathroom issues of their own. I, and one other girl can NOT handle them. The third one of us can take "20" and feel absolutely wonderful. THey give me awful urgency issues. Usually hits in the middle of the night and I spend the rest of the night on the toilet crying and doubled over. The cramping is absolutely insane. And even after I go, which is usually D, I will sit there for hours with cramps because it FEELS like I am going to explode....AWFUL!!I haven't tried all these other things...but have tried metamucil, citrucel, etc. with no relief. I usually just wait it out. I normally am under such high stress that it will eventually change. I will have D for a week then C for a couple of weeks, and back and forth we go!peanuttface


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

peanut that is so sad...you have to keep looking for things that at least give you some relief. The constipation caused me to get diverticulitis and after 5 years of abdominal infections that could never be correctly diagnosed (I ended up in the hospital ER 4 times in 3 years) I had a huge abcess that had to be removed with a colon resection and hysterectomy! IBS is so much more serious than mmost people and doctors think. It's not just the pain and lack of quality life - it can become life threatening!take care.loon


----------



## Kathmerkin (Dec 7, 2001)

WOW! I didn't realize IBS could be so serious.. You all are scaring me.. My 9 yr. old daughter has been diagnosed with it. SHe is a COMBO type too.. a few weeks of diarrhea and now for about 2 weeks she's had TERRIBLE constipation. SHe went 6 days the last time: now it's been 3 again.. We are trying everything too, but NOT any laxatives. I keep hearing that Yes, it makes you "Laxative dependent", and she is only a child.. She goes back to the Dr. on Dec. 28th so I will see what he says...I keep hearing so many things about what to do and what to eat it is making my head spin.. I ordered that book, "Eating Fro IBS" and have read it, so I thought GREAT!! Then I read some posts here the other nite that say that they get "WORSE" eating carbs, so I jsut really don't know.. Any tips for my little one???? Thanks.. Kathie


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

What does laxative dependent mean? What are the symptoms? I have'nt found anyone that ever had it. I've never been obstructed and God willing I won't be. Why do they give laxatives in the hospital for constipation when people come in complaining and then the docs in the offices say don't take them? Is that what is happening? My sister was dependent on enemas from the time she was three until about six. She never got obstructed and she is today 50 and normal with no IBS. Someone please tell me, what is wrong with laxatives????? It's better than going to the ER.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I am with admflo on this issue. Fiber and magnesium, exercise and drinking lots of water are fine to keep things moving, but as most of us know they don't always work for one reason or another. Habitual use of laxatives, means the need to take one or more every day or close to everyday in order to have a BM. Many things can cause us to get stopped up like stress or some foods we eat where the fiber and magnesium do not do their job as they ordinarily would. I don't believe there is any harm in using an occasionaly laxative to get things moving, especially if you have gone for several days with no bowel movement. Once the laxative moves the hardened stool along it is much easier for the fiber and magnesium to keep things moving. The trick is to not let yourself become dependent on laxatives, but to only use them when your regular remedies are not working. (Just my two cents)


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I have another problem. The other day I ate too fast and got horrible indigestion. I took 2 tblesp. full of an antiacid and it turned into bubbling gas. I had to go to work that way, take 2 famotidines at work and get silly off of them and God forbid I hope it doesn't happen again. I believe this happened once before. Has anyone had a similiar reaction?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Peanut: I'm very worried about you. Constipation for weeks on end can make you sick. If the laxatives make you that sick. You need to see an MD. Have you done that yet?


----------

